# Please critique my purchase to be!



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I think he is a nice looking guy. I agree he seems to be lacking some muscle and I don't think that helps the look of his hips any. But with riding I'm sure he'll fill out nicely.
As for the western pleasure neck riening thing I always thought they were taught to move off of leg over reins. But I'm no expert in that area!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Another thing I forgot to ad is that the back leg with the white sock his hoof kinda wears down more on one side as opposed to wearing evenly. Which means he stands a tad crooked on it. Doesn't seem to effect him any but my mare has this issue worse and it's a bad conformational flaw for her. In the picture of him facing the camera you can somewhat see it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm not sure what your market is like, but he would sell for a lot less than 2,000 here. He does need to fill out more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Is this the same gelding with the good work ethic??


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Got to say it.....NO......keep looking.....can you PM me? Another thing, you have to like what your looking at everyday, really you have to look at him everyday, and if you don't like it, then that's not much good.......


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> Is this the same gelding with the good work ethic??



Muppet- Nope  we ended up not being able to take him. So this is a different one. 
And I do like him personality wise he's a doll which I love but he is totally ugly with his lack of muscle. - I will admit. :lol: but, if he is in constant work I think he'll look less 'awkward'
Am PMing now. 

BB- i don't think he's terribly priced but for being out of constant work I do believe he could go for a tad lower
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I was actually going to check this guy out if he was a bit bigger!

He is really cute (I can't really tell anything from those photos with tack on), but I agree that he is a bit overpriced. Especially with his loading issues.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

EliRose said:


> I was actually going to check this guy out if he was a bit bigger!
> 
> He is really cute (I can't really tell anything from those photos with tack on), but I agree that he is a bit overpriced. Especially with his loading issues.


Ya, depending how bad this loading thing is. If he's calm and just needs a few moments, that's fine but if he gets all worked up and freaked out I will be ****ed cause in his ad it says he loads and I wasnt told otherwise until after I put down a deposit. *go figure*

Not sure if I mentioned that he's been shown as well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I wouldnt buy him for that much. It sounds like he needs work.
Personally, Id keep looking or try to get a lower price if *you* like him.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I wouldn't say 'work' just needs to be ridden and more muscle. He didnt do anything wrong while I rode him he just totally looks like an under muscled thoroughbred. :lol: thank you so far for the feedback!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Another thing I forgot to ad is that the back leg with the white sock his hoof kinda wears down more on one side as opposed to wearing evenly. Which means he stands a tad crooked on it. Doesn't seem to effect him any but my mare has this issue worse and it's a bad conformational flaw for her. In the picture of him facing the camera you can somewhat see it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Most likely this will just get worse with age.....and may contribute to arthritis, it has in my older guy. I think you can do better, but if you like him......go for it!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, my mare has this issue badly and she has a club foot on that one as well and arthritis. It didnt seem to effect him too badly but maybe with some corrective trimmings it will get better. Who knows! I totally dispise horse shopping. I hate it with a passion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Argh, I typed a reply and then lost my internet connection and it deleted everything :/

In my opinion, if the horse has muscle wastage and wears unevenly on one of his hooves, I would be concerned that there is an underlying issue/injury that you have not been made aware of, or else it could develope into one later. 

Also, the fact that they were a tad sly about the loading issue would send a huge red flag up for me as to what else they are not being entirely honest about. 

Saying all of that, if you like the horse, by all means best of luck. We all know half the battle on finding a horse is having that "click" with one in particular


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Ahh. I just hate buying hkrses.  I get soo scared and nervous about it cause I already have one horse with a bunch of issues but then again she was given to me for free..and I do want to have a vet check on him but I just spent 400$ on the last horse I was suppost to get that fell through. (Not due to any health issues, though)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I will say I like the top of this horse's pedigree but could find nothing on the dam. 

I would love a horse with all that cutting breeding but not a 12 year old gelding and I would want to see the bottom of the pedigree as well. 

He is a bit straight thru the hocks and he is Thoroughbred looking.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Ya totally looks like a skrawny young thoroughbred. Although in the video he looks fairly decent. Maybe with muscle he won't look so crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like you're thinking with your heart and not listening the the warning bells you've already described. I would definitely include "trailer loading and unloading" in the pre-purchase check list!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well yes was thinking with my heart yesterday and kinda did an impulse buy. I'm very bad at doing that. I am kinda ****ed off about the trailer loading thing because it says in his ad that he loads. This is why I dislike horse shopping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

You can retrain a horse to load (usually). Takes time but is doable.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Well yes was thinking with my heart yesterday and kinda did an impulse buy. I'm very bad at doing that. I am kinda ****ed off about the trailer loading thing because it says in his ad that he loads. This is why I dislike horse shopping!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Technically, it sounds like he does load.....perhaps not on the particular day you would like, but keep trying, you will get there........ lol You should be able to retrain that without a huge problem.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

More often then not, trailer loading issues are brought on the by the human. That shouldn't be a deal breaker if you like the horse. That is something you can work on. Now... IF he lunges at you or kicks at you while trying to load, you might want to determine how much time you wish to invest to get there. If he just says "Meh, not really wanting to do this" then chances are, it is a quick fix.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay so as per the seller this is what she said about his loading issue. 

"He isnt that bad too load but he does take some patience initially. He isn't scared, more like he doesn't feel like it. We have almost got it down to a science and with some grain he is generally not bad to load at all. I think he will be just fine with a little more trailer work. You should have no issues with trailering to shows. I would say 10 min tops to load him."

Now that makes me feel loads better so let's hope that's true!


All my horses have loading issues. (Not from me, though) so I've almost got my trailer loading techniques down. Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

